# what are they?



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

i have pigeons that do front flips into the air (roll upwards)until they are very high then they fly around a bit and do backflips down until they are about 10-20 feet from the ground. Once they land they do the whole thing over starting with the frontflips. does anyone know what kind of rollers/tumblers these are? ( they are imported from germany)no idea what they are. Help~~~andreas


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Greetings*

 .Got a pic of birds?


----------

